# How Do You Select A Talking Book?



## mosaix (Mar 5, 2011)

So if you're visually impaired how do you select a talking book from your local library? How do you know what you're selecting and if it will interest you?

Here in my local library they're running a pilot scheme.

First, for each talking book a sighted volunteer scans the spine of the talking book into a hand held device, then records orally details of the book - author, story line etc. 

Visually impaired library users then use the device to 'browse' the talking books section. First they scan a spine, the device identifies the book and then plays back the previously recorded details. 

Simple.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool.

So it's not just like the restaurant that has a sign in the window that says, "we have menus in braille". 

"We have talking books", says the sign you can't read. This is much more useful!


----------

